# Finally got a "puppy"!



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

After months of waiting and 2 failed litters, we finally got a puppy. He is from our breeder. She was planning on keeping him but decided to give him to us because she felt horrible over what had happened with the 2 litters we were waiting on.

We are madly in love with him. He is still very much a baby in his mind and we are enjoying him so much!

His name is Bronson and here are some pictures:

12 weeks: 










5 Months:










NOW!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:congratulations: He is beautiful


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Good looking boy


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Grats


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, he's stunning!


----------

